# Becken 30 cm Wassertiefe, friert das zu?



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hi an alle wie Ihr in meinem Album sehen könnt habe ich alle meine Fische in den kleinen Teich gesetzt der ist überirdisch und hat eine Tiefe von 40 cm aber bei 30 cm ist ein Wasserüberlauf.
Also zu meiner Frage, wie weit wird das Wasser zu frieren und wie kann ich das ohne irgendein Gerät zu kaufen verhindern?
Heizen ist zu teuer Membranpumpe auch.
Bringt es was eine Tauchpumpe reinzustellen die Wasser raus spruddelt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Christian,

ich weiss ja nicht, wie kalt die Winter bei Euch sind - aber 30 cm sind für eine Überwinterung von Fischen definitiv zu wenig. Die Fische müssen ins Haus.

Da hilft auch eine wie auch immer geartete Pumpe oder Luftsprudler nichts: Wir brauchen hier nicht über Dichteanomalie und sonstige Phänomene zu reden: Das so bewegte Wasser kühlt schnell ab und friert durch.

So, und nun hoffe ich, dass da nicht wieder jemand kommt mit der Bemerkung "mein Kumpel hat aber im letzten Winter bei nur 20 cm Wassertiefe ... keine Verluste !!!". Das wäre sicher der falsche Ratschlag.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

hallo christian,

das funktioniert ohne heizung definitiv nicht !!! .......... und da gibt es kein wenn und aber.

wenn du den kleinen teich aber nicht ins haus bekommst - kannst du ja ein haus um den teich herum bauen - das wäre noch eine alternative  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

geniale Idee   - bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen: Ein paar Latten, Blasenfolie und evt. Frostwächter. Müsste klappen. So überwintern einige Leute in Deutschland die (tropischen oder Mittelmeer-)Pflanzen, die keinen Frost ertragen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

*Frost*

Eure Beteiligung hier ist sehr gut danke erstmal dafür.
Ja da muß ich mal sehen was ich mache denn reinholen ist nicht aber der Große Teich mus trocken bleiben da er fertig gemacht werden muß sprich Anstrich,Insel,Anpassung an Bachlauf u.v.m. aber alles im Frühjahr da ich erstmal keine Knete mehr habe für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

*Frost*

Der Teich ist Nierenförmig und fasst 7500 Liter Wasser.
In eine Regenwassertonne kann ich sie nicht packen dafür sind es zu viele.
Dann muß ich woh den großen Teich wieder füllen.Die 30.000 liter wollte ich mir sparen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Christian

bei solch einer Wassermenge , 7500 liter , und so geringer Tiefe , wird dir ein Abdecken nichts bringen . Die erste Zeit vieleicht etwas , bei längerer Kälte wohl kaum . Bei dieser Grundfläche von 25 m² meter iss das Heizen auch nicht sehr sinnvoll . Was sind schon 30 m³ Wasser , im Vergleich zum Leben der Fische . Die haben doch auch ein Recht zu leben . Alles andere wäre ihr sicherer Tot , bei einem eisigen Winter .


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

mal eine ganz blöde (??) Idee zu diesem Thema.

würde es eigentlich gehen, wenn man den Salzgehalt im Wasser etwas anhebt? Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel die Fische abhaben können, aber ansonsten könnte man den Teich zumindestens etwas länger eisfrei halten, und wenn dann noch der Winter nicht so kalt wird.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

hallo harald,

da wären die nachteile größer als die vorteile - verzögern heißt nicht lösen.
ich denke daß alle halbherzigkeiten nicht zum erfolg führen - ich sehe das problem eher in einer vorausschauenden planung (wenn man im spätjahr den teich ablässt - sich im NACHHINEIN überlegt was ich jetzt mit den fischen mache und zu dem schluß kommt daß die kohle nicht ausreicht etwas vernünftiges zu tun - dann hat man ganz einfach viel getan und wenig gedacht) 

und da muß man dann einfach durch - auch wenn es hart klingt - so isses nun mal  :cry: 

gruß jürgen

Gott gab dem menschen beine zum laufen - arme zum greifen und einen kopf zum denken -- und wenn der kopf dann läuft und die beine denken ...... dann hat man das problem wie man mit den händen läuft ??    :twisted: 

war ein spontaner einfall der nicht in bezug zu den restlichen postings gesehen werden soll !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Nun habe ich ein Problem
-------------------------------------------

Gott gab dem menschen beine zum laufen - arme zum greifen und einen kopf zum denken -- und wenn der kopf dann läuft und die beine denken ...... dann hat man das problem wie man mit den händen läuft ??       :twisted:  
-----------------------------------------------------------
Warum noch Hände , :razz: der Kopf läuft doch schon  
Oder klär mich auf :cry:  :cry: 
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hei Paul

ich vermute , jürgen hatt einen guten Ratschlag eines anderen Mod. nicht beherzigt , gell Tommi .  

Zitat : Erst denken , dann schreiben . 


nimms nur ned für ernst , jürgen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

*...*

@Azurit
??? :gruebel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hi Tommi

dieser Spruch stammte natürlich nicht von dir , kennst den aber . 
Iss seither wohl mein Leitspruch    
Musste ich mir sellbst ja auch schon anhören . :cry:  ( oder sagt man anlesen )


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

*....*

.... axo     bin heute etwas im STress hier ... lese anscheinend nicht so aufmerksam  :nixweiss:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

ok, ok .....

ihr habt mich erwischt - spontant war zuuuuu spontan   



> Gott gab dem menschen beine zum laufen - arme zum greifen und einen kopf zum denken -- und wenn der kopf dann *läuft* und die beine *greifen*  ...... dann hat man das problem wie man mit den händen *denkt* ???



und dies gilt wie bewießen speziell für mich  :cry: 

aber was solls - ich finde es trotzdem gut  dea: 

gruß an alle aufmerksamen leser

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Kommt Ihr klar? oder wollt ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

hallo christian,

wie du in den antworten siehst ist man schon bemüht dir bei deinem problem zu helfen - (ein kleiner scherz am rande darf ja wohl noch sein  )doch wo es keine vernünftige lösung gibt ist mit hilfe auch nicht viel zu tun - das eine geht nicht und das andere ist dir nicht möglich - welche hilfe erwartest du ?????????
die erfindung des perpedo mobile ? 

es ist nun mal fakt daß ein 30cm tiefes becken nicht funktionieren kann, wenn es nicht beheitzt oder sehr gut gegegn kälte geschützt ist.

dies ist zumindest meine meinung.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Jürgen-b
Und damit stehst du nicht alleine da.
Man kann nur helfen wenn es möglich ist.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube, genau das hatte ich im Posting 1 nach der Frage geschrieben...

Wobei: Ich denke, dass der Gedanke an einen Schutz, der über das Becken gebaut ist, vielleicht etwas zu schnell beiseite geschoben wurde: Wenn man absolut frostempfindliche Pflanzen auf diese Weise über den Winter bringen kann, geht das wahrscheinlich auch mit einem Golfischbecken. Ich stimme allerdings zu, dass das eine Frage des Aufwandes ist, den man betreiben will. Es ist allemal einfacher und billiger, die Fische ins Haus zu holen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Ein anderer "blöder" Vorschlag meinerseits wäre:

Um wieviele Fische handelt es sich genau?

Vielleicht könntest Du in einem Baumarkt nachfragen, ob die diese blauen Innenhälterungsbecken ( vom Koi-und Goldfischverkauf im Sommer ) verleihen könnten, statt sie bis im Frühjahr ins Lager zu stellen?

Oder Du fragst bei einem Fischgroßhändler nach, ob er die Fische "in Pension" nimmt ?
Oft kommen zwar die neuen Koiladungen auch schon im Jänner/Februar, aber vielleicht ist der Winter mild und Du kannst an Deinem großen Teich weiterbauen....


Ich finde, selbst wenn Du jetzt ( Ende Oktober ) Deinen großen Teich "auf die Schnelle" einlaßt und die Fische umsezt, wirst Du Probleme mit den Wasserwerten bekommen bzw. Verlußte nicht vermeiden können!


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Christian

sorry , das manche versuchen etwas mehr lockerheit in Themen zu bringen , indem sie scherzhafte Zitate mit einbringen . Du willst ernsthaft über dein Problem diskutieren , o.K .

Unsere Antworten scheinen dir wohl nicht zuzusagen , gut , kann ich verstehen . Das Teichwasser aus dem Hauptteich iss futsch , ihn wieder zu füllen iss dir zu teuer . Eine Neubefüllung bringt dir zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch keine Abhilfe , da du mit Verlusten beim Fischbestand rechnen musst .  
Eine Innenhälterung kommt , warum auch immer , für dich nicht in Betracht . Gut , ein Falltbecken kostet Geld , das Wasser muss gefiltert werden .

Die Abdeckung deines kleinen Teiches , mit geringer Tiefe und riesen Fläche , scheint dir auch nicht zu gefallen , da dies wieder mit Kosten verbunden ist . Meines Erachtens müsstest du in diesem Fall auch noch zusätzlich das Wasser heizen .

Was erwartest du nun von uns . Mir kommt es so vor , als wartest du auf jemanden , der dir sagt lass die Fische im kleinem Teich , datt wird schon gehen , ohne was zu ändern . Und wenn sie nach dem Winter alle Tot sind , kannste dein Gewissen ja erleichtern und drann denken , das dies ja ein anderer dir geraten hatt .
Ich glaube nur nicht , das sich dazu hier jemand bereiterklärt . Denke daran , auch ein Fisch hatt ein Recht zu leben .


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

*Frost*

Also ich warte hier nicht darauf das einer sagt ich soll es so lassen!
Ich dachte es gibt eine einfachere Lösung da es unter Euch ja auch Teichbesitzer gibt die diese kleinen GFK Becken haben und da ist noch weniger Wasser drin als bei mir.Deren Vorteil ist das sie in der Erde liegen.Tja dann muß ich ebend den großen Teich füllen was solls.
Aber danke an alle die sich hier beteiligt haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

*Re: Frost*

Hallo Christian,

ich bin ja nunmal ein sehr frischer Neuling in der Aquaristik, aber diese Erfahrung mußte ich ja nun doch leider schon machen 8-(

Letzen Winter hatte ich noch so ein kleines GFK-Becken, 40cm tief und in der Erde eingebuddelt, die Fische hatte ich trotzdem ins Haus geholt. Aber die __ Frösche hatten versucht in diesem kleinen Teich zu überwintern, nur keiner von denen hat es geschafft 8-(
Für mich gab es nur 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder den Teich im Herbst immer wieder zuschütten und die Frösche vertreiben oder einen Teich anzulegen, der mind. einen Meter tief ist. Ich habe letztere gewählt, weshalb ihr mich nun hier ertragen müßt   

Der letzte Winter war ja bereits sehr frostig in unserer gemäßigten Rheinecke, ich denke jedoch, das es dieses Jahr noch ein wenig heftiger kommt, da hat kein Tier bei einer solch geringen Tiefe mehr eine Chance. Und dabei ist es IMHO egal, ob der Teich nun 30m³ oder nur 500l hat, die Tiefe ist entscheidend. Mehr Wasser bedeutet ja, das auch die Oberfläche entsprechend größer ist und die Wärmeverluste steigen.

Es ist schrecklich etliche tote Tiere aus einem Teich herausholen zu müssen, egal ob Frösche oder Fische, tu dir das bitte nicht an. Wie tief war noch dein komisches (von mir bewundertes) Klärbecken (ist doch eins, oder?) eigentlich? Vielleicht reicht es ja auch das nicht komplett wieder zu füllen und für Tiere irgendein Brett als Ausstiegshilfe da reinzulegen. Das Wasser von dem flachen Teich kannst du ja auch dort mit einfüllen, spart dann zumindest schon einmal etwas Frischwasser ein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Christian,
habe da noch ne Idee!!!
Wenn du ein Größeres Planschbecken hast,stell dass doch bei dir im Keller oder woanders im Haus auf,lass zur hälfte Teichwasser und zur hälfte Frischjwasser rein!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Ich mach den großen Teich voll der ist 1 m tief dann gehts.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hi Christian!

Du hast doch schon 2 Behälter im Keller mit den Schildis drin.
Mach doch einfach die Schildis in einen Behälter und in den andern die Fische.
Filter dran und gut.

Die Schildis brauchen doch nicht so viel Platz,daß du sie in 2 Behälter Überwinterst.
Wie ich sehe hast du aus einem 1m³ Behälter 2 gemacht.
Da müssten 500 l für die Fische reichen, mit entsprechender Filterung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

*Gute Idee*

@Harti

das hört sich ja gut an wenn da nicht vorher schon ein Grund gewesen wäre die Schildies zu trennen.
Habe die Männchen von den Weibchen getrennt sonst geht das gebeisse lis die Männer wollen das was sie immer wollen und wenn sie das nicht bekommen beissen sie die Weibchen.
Also muste ich trennen.
Sonst war deine Idee sehr gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Mach doch irgendwie eine Trennwand rein in ein Becken,so das sie sich nicht in die Quere kommen. Mit Gitter oder Plasteplatte,welche man einfach dem Becken anpassen kann.
Dann mit Steinen festgeklemmt  und am Rand oben mit Klammern festgemacht. 
2-3 Löcher rein für die Wasserströmung und gut.


----------

